# Since your a FA....



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

Lets try to make a list of how your life is different from guys who like skinny chicks. 


- Whenever I am with friends, and we are out and see a "hot skinny girl", they will all stare at her, and say ohhh.. shes hot, but I end up staring at a bigger girl. 
- When I am with any skinny girls, I get no feeling whatsoever, (sorry, I think you catch what I am trying to say), and when I am with BBW's or SSBBW's, I can't stop the feeling.

Feel free to add to the list.


----------



## kioewen (Jul 4, 2010)

As a male FA, you live a life with a lot less visual stimulation than anyone else, whatever their sexual orientation.

I mean, think about it. People of whatever orientation who find skinny girls attractive see those kinds of girls on TV, in movies, on billboards, in every magazine, etc. etc.

People of whatever orientation who find GQ type guys have the same abundance of images around them.

People who like fat guys see a lot of them in the media as well.

Even lesbian women who find full-figured girls have a lot of imagery for their tastes now in social media.

But male FAs, unless they can stomach pornographic sites (not everyone can), or unless they can handle the particular aesthetic of lesbian full-figured-female imagery (and that's just not for everyone), have very little to look at to find attractive, subtly sensual images of full-figured women.

They have traditional art, of course, but there's still something different between the effect of a painting or sculpture and the effect of a photograph. There's a bit in the way of plus size models (not a lot, compared to what's out there showing skinny girls), even less in terms of young, pretty actresses who are full-figured.

As a male FA, you learn to live with a diminished availability of attractive images. And you also wonder what it would be like living in a world where all the media reflected your tastes, as it does for guys who like the underweight look. It would be like sensory overload.


----------



## KittyKitten (Jul 4, 2010)

From reading these posts, some people act like skinny girls are worshiped outside the Hollywood media. That's not the case. All the guys I know salivate at women with full hips and/or breasts; it doesn't matter whether the men are black, white, hispanic, or Arab--most of these guys like women with meat on their bones. Women like Jlo, Beyonce, model Toccara, are placed on a higher pedestal more so than Gwyneth Palthrow or any bony women the Hollywood media likes to push, by these men. But the fact of the matter, alot of these men have weight limits on what they find attractive on a female and it's usually not past 200 pounds, that's where the FAs come in.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 4, 2010)

kioewen said:


> As a male FA, you live a life with a lot less visual stimulation than anyone else, whatever their sexual orientation.
> 
> I mean, think about it. People of whatever orientation who find skinny girls attractive see those kinds of girls on TV, in movies, on billboards, in every magazine, etc. etc.
> 
> ...



This is so true, so many TV shows, magazines and other stuff don't show fat women. Like I've never seen a true big girl in Playboy, and alot of shows only stick to skinny actresses, which is a joke.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 5, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> From reading these posts, some people act like skinny girls are worshiped outside the Hollywood media. That's not the case. All the guys I know salivate at women with full hips and/or breasts; it doesn't matter whether the men are black, white, hispanic, or Arab--most of these guys like women with meat on their bones. Women like Jlo, Beyonce, model Toccara, are placed on a higher pedestal more so than Gwyneth Palthrow or any bony women the Hollywood media likes to push, by these men. But the fact of the matter, alot of these men have weight limits on what they find attractive on a female and it's usually not past 200 pounds, that's where the FAs come in.




I would say it starts lower than 200, but I agree with what you're saying for the most part.

I have maybe one friend that likes very thin girls and is married to one. Most of my friends rail on really thin women all the fucking time. They usually don't understand why I defend, which I find hilarious. lol


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 5, 2010)

my life is softer


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 5, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> my life is softer



:bow:

Love it!

:happy:


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

exile in thighville said:


> my life is softer



Hilarious point.


----------



## Tad (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, here are some quick thoughts on this:

- we are not, as a couple, going to join friends or family in certain activities (like one friend's family who all do distance running, or my cousins who all come to town to run in the race weekend together). 

- I'm never going to go through the stereotypical, hours long, "She's going to go and try on clothes in every store in the mall, and I'm along to carry the bags" shopping trip....in that there will be no more than about three places in the mall with clothes in her size. (OK, in the case of my wife she also doesn't like shopping, but I was talking generically)

- It is easier to find her in a crowd 

- For better or worse, won't have to deal with as many other guys hitting on her.


----------



## musicman (Jul 5, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Lets try to make a list of how your life is different from guys who like skinny chicks.



See the following thread for some similar items:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=66204


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

Tad said:


> Well, here are some quick thoughts on this:
> 
> - we are not, as a couple, going to join friends or family in certain activities (like one friend's family who all do distance running, or my cousins who all come to town to run in the race weekend together).
> 
> ...



LMAO. I need to rep you for that.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

Here are some more:

- You never have to worry about making the choice between booth and table in a restaraunt. 
- You, for the sake of your BBW, will have a bigger car.
- You stop and stare at most BBW's you see. 
- You become better at making/preparing food.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 5, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> - You stop and stare at most BBW's you see.



I don't do this- at least I try not to, even though I'm an FA- because staring at someone in that way is downright _rude_.



> - You become better at making/preparing food.



Not necessarily, and not just because you're interested in fat people. It's a useful skill to have for anyone.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 5, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> Here are some more:
> 
> - You never have to worry about making the choice between booth and table in a restaraunt.
> - You, for the sake of your BBW, will have a bigger car.
> ...


I'm an SSBBW (and FA) and fit into quite a few booths so we're not all the same just like generalizations are only generalizations. I'm not criticizing what turns you on, especially when it can be considered thoughtful to ask what the lady prefers) but assumptions can be relationship killers.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 5, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm an SSBBW (and FA) and fit into quite a few booths so we're not all the same just like generalizations are only generalizations. I'm not criticizing what turns you on, especially when it can be considered thoughtful to ask what the lady prefers) but assumptions can be relationship killers.



I based some of them on a previous list I saw, of course it isn't true for all, but it is for some.


----------



## frankman (Jul 5, 2010)

Okay, I've got some points where my life differs from people who dig skinny girls:

- I also love fat chicks.

On the other hand: 

- I point out pretty girls of any size to my friends and they will give their opinion, just like I'm a "normal person". 
- I can cook pretty well just because I like eating decent food, not because of my big ex-girlfriend.
- I don't stop and stare, just like my "normal" friends don't; it's not nice.

etc.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 6, 2010)

kioewen said:


> As a male FA, you live a life with a lot less visual stimulation than anyone else, whatever their sexual orientation.


If you are looking at the mass media outlets then you are correct... but I don't! Maybe you are not looking in the right direction.



xysoseriousx said:


> Here are some more:
> - You never have to worry about making the choice between booth and table in a restaurant.
> - You, for the sake of your BBW, will have a bigger car.
> - You stop and stare at most BBW's you see.
> - You become better at making/preparing food.


I have to disagree with you on several points;
Concerning restaurants -I greatly depends on the build of the BBW. My wife prefers a booth over chair because many places the chairs are for smaller people.
I don't stare and act like a clown simply because I see a good looking BBW. A guy can look discretely at a good looking woman of any size without being rude.
Having a large family, I do nor do not purchase a car specifically because of my wife's size. Passenger count to me is a bigger issue.
I know some BBW's who are at best average as cooks, not everybody has a good touch regardless of size.



xysoseriousx said:


> I've never seen a true big girl in Playboy, and alot of shows only stick to skinny actresses, which is a joke.


Back in the late 1970s or early 1980s Playboy Magazine did a couple of issues in which BBW was the featured playmate! I remember hearing about it after the issue had come out so, I went to the Sunnyvale (Cal) library and looked at the issue. (Yes after Playboy cleaned up their act, left the raunchy stuff to Penthouse... Playboy had many good articles, etc. so the City of Sunnyvale started carrying the magazine.
NOTE:
The BBWs featured in Playboy Magazine were about the size of the LB model of which many TV networks refused to show. And no, the BBW models in Playboy Magazine were in no way close to the size of the models in Buff Magazine.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 6, 2010)

frankman said:


> Okay, I've got some points where my life differs from people who dig skinny girls:
> 
> - I also love fat chicks.
> 
> ...



Mwah. :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## LovesBigMen (Jul 7, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> From reading these posts, some people act like skinny girls are worshiped outside the Hollywood media. That's not the case. All the guys I know salivate at women with full hips and/or breasts; it doesn't matter whether the men are black, white, hispanic, or Arab--most of these guys like women with meat on their bones. Women like Jlo, Beyonce, model Toccara, are placed on a higher pedestal more so than Gwyneth Palthrow or any bony women the Hollywood media likes to push, by these men. But the fact of the matter, alot of these men have weight limits on what they find attractive on a female and it's usually not past 200 pounds, that's where the FAs come in.



I agree with you many of my guy friends like there ladies to be curvy 
And that's why there guy friends too xD.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 7, 2010)

I would actually say that I do get feelings in reaction to some thin women, generally those who have a soft look or are very energetic in their demeanor. I would say for me being an FA is a statistical label - I think I'm capable of responding to all sizes of beauty, it is just I find I do so in reaction to a fat women far more often than to a thin one.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 7, 2010)

kioewen said:


> As a male FA, you live a life with a lot less visual stimulation than anyone else, whatever their sexual orientation.
> 
> As a male FA, you learn to live with a diminished availability of attractive images. And you also wonder what it would be like living in a world where all the media reflected your tastes, as it does for guys who like the underweight look. It would be like sensory overload.



OK, I would ask this then of the comrades. Do you feel you have developed a vivid imagination of fat women as a consequence of this lack of published images which are on our wavelength? I know even now after having seen a lot of fat erotica, I am not a really heavy consumer of such things because very rarely does someone else's photography match my own mind's eye. In my youth I became pretty expert at closing my eyes, calling forth an image of an incredibly sexy fat girl, and letting the images come into being. Anyone else feel like this?


----------



## musicman (Jul 8, 2010)

Elfcat said:


> Do you feel you have developed a vivid imagination of fat women as a consequence of this lack of published images which are on our wavelength?



Yes, I think I may have. I've always had a good imagination, so I can't say for sure. But you raise a very good point. If a guy lusts only after slender women, he needs no imagination. He can simply dip his oar at any point in the enormous river of identical indistinguishable mainstream pron that is constantly being produced, and he can instantly see anything he could possibly imagine. But if you have a different preference, a good imagination is definitely a plus. If you don't have one already, you'll need to develop one.

(Perhaps that explains the total lack of imagination I see in so many people...?)


----------

